# GPU-Z 0.3.0 now shows PCI-E2.0?



## puma99dk| (Jan 2, 2009)

after i changed my Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 to a Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4 my 8800GT-512 became PCI-E x2.0 x16 at GPU-Z 0.3.0 before it didn't even tell me it was a PCI-E x2.0 card

Beforce changing motherboard:







After chaning motherboard:






how can that be it couldn't even tell me at my old motherboard it was PCI-E x2.0 that just run 1.0 ?


----------



## burebista (Jan 2, 2009)

AFAIK P35 is PCI-E 1.1 compliant.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, P35 is PCI-E 1.1, X38 is PCI-E 2.0. So now GPU-Z is saying that the card is running at PCI-E 2.0


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 2, 2009)

ino that P35 is only PCI-E 1.1 but shouldn't GPU-Z say PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16 then just PCI-E x16 @ x16?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 2, 2009)

It does this for me also.  If I insert a PCI-E 2.0 card into a non-PCI-E 2.0 slot, it doesn't say the card is PCI-E 2.0.

It did this with my 9800GTX's and my GTX260.  I never really paid much attention to it, I just made sure it was running at the right speed.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 2, 2009)

PCIe V2 VS V1.


There is not a noticeable difference when you are running a full speed X16 link.


----------



## raptori (Jan 2, 2009)

gpu-z show you how your card is working... if your card is 2.0 it won't show it 2.0 until the slot is pci-e 2.0 .... if your motherboard pci-e slot is 1.0 or 1.1 that will limit your card so it will work as 1.0-1.1 card .... and gpu-z won't show any version until it's 2.0.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 2, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> It does this for me also.  If I insert a PCI-E 2.0 card into a non-PCI-E 2.0 slot, it doesn't say the card is PCI-E 2.0.
> 
> It did this with my 9800GTX's and my GTX260.  I never really paid much attention to it, I just made sure it was running at the right speed.



GPU-Z tells you what interface the GPU is operating on, how many PCI-E lanes are assigned to it, and not what it's capable of. On a P35, a G92 card will be shown as PCI-E x[number of lanes assigned], on a X38 as PCI-E 2.0 x16 (since the X38 root complex supports PCI-E 2.0 and lets the GPU run at that interface). On the other hand, say a 7900 GT will show up as PCI-E x[number of lanes assigned] (1/1.1) regardless of which PCI-E standard bus it's installed on.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 2, 2009)

GPUz is confusing sometimes. It isnt clear what data is CALCULATED according to what it is running at, and what data is from the SPECIFICATION DATABASE, which describes the ability of the card.

Perhaps in a later version w1z will clean up the info display, but he is hesitant to change things because of what people are used to.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> It does this for me also.  If I insert a PCI-E 2.0 card into a non-PCI-E 2.0 slot, it doesn't say the card is PCI-E 2.0.
> 
> It did this with my 9800GTX's and my GTX260.  I never really paid much attention to it, I just made sure it was running at the right speed.



based on my observations nvidia cards dont advertise their 2.0 capability on a non-2.0 board. ati cards do it

pcie x16 2.0 @ pcie x16 1.1

->

card says it can support x16 2.0 but running at x16 1.1


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> GPUz is confusing sometimes. It isnt clear what data is CALCULATED according to what it is running at, and what data is from the SPECIFICATION DATABASE, which describes the ability of the card.
> 
> Perhaps in a later version w1z will clean up the info display, but he is hesitant to change things because of what people are used to.



what in particular are you talking about? some things cant be queried from the card and come from a hardcoded database. but afaik every operating parameter that can change during runtime is read from the card (when possible and i know how to process the data).


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 2, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> based on my observations nvidia cards dont advertise their 2.0 capability on a non-2.0 board. ati cards do it
> 
> pcie x16 2.0 @ pcie x16 1.1
> 
> ...



thx W1zzard for your reply i was just wondering why it wasn't say it was PCI-E 2.0 running 1.0 or 1.1 at my old board


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 2, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> what in particular are you talking about? some things cant be queried from the card and come from a hardcoded database. but afaik every operating parameter that can change during runtime is read from the card (when possible and i know how to process the data).


Yep, you do a great job at querying and calculating.  The point is, it isnt always clear to a "regular/casual user" what data is *spec* and what data is *active/calculated*.

Separating the dialog so there is a subtitle "Technical Specification", followed by such data from database or pulled from card that is "static", and then a line and new subtitle "Actuals", which would show all the calculated, dynamic data, like clock, fill rates, etc. That way it is easier to see what is spec and what is actual.


----------

